# A Sonnet to my Ingrown Toenail



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Since I’ve been blessed with such fine family,
  a loving spouse who ceaselessly attends
  to me with food and drink, most willingly,
  I fully burn life’s candle at both ends.
  But once I did not live so free of care:
  there was my toe that had an ingrown nail;
  no matter what—it  worsened by the year,
  and then, when trimmed, it grew back without fail.
  Podiatrists worked on that horrid thing,
  but it defied their snips, kept creeping back
  to do it’s nasty nagging with more zing;
  my doctor tried more useless snicker-snack—
  One day, infection sent it straight to hell,
but even there—I think it’s doing well.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha! Awesome.


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, you're fast, BreakingMyself, lol.
I didn't expect a reply so soon.  Thanks for that; cheers!
Jack


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 5, 2013)

jack2 said:


> Well, you're fast, BreakingMyself, lol.
> I didn't expect a reply so soon.  Thanks for that; cheers!
> Jack



I always check the 'whats new' tab when I've finished posting, so luckily, your post was right at the top. And you're quite welcome, thank you for sharing.


----------



## xiaoman (Aug 5, 2013)

Great! I will post my sonnets after I reach 10 posts.  hahaha!


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks again, BreakingMyself; appreciate your return.  Jack :friendly_wink:


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for commenting, Xiaoman;
goodness yes, bring them on. I used to write a sonnet once a week.  Thanks very much,  Jack


----------



## escorial (Aug 5, 2013)

Made me smile J2


----------



## PiP (Aug 5, 2013)

Made me smile as well  I've never tried writing a sonnet - think I'll give it a go!


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Escorial,  
I just knew you might go for a chuckle.  Thanks so much for that, :lol:  Jack


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there, Piglet (lol, cute alias) 
Thanks you for the smile.  See, sonnets don't need to be so somber as "Shall I compare thee to a summer day," etc.
I'd be delighted to read your sonnets.  Thanks for reading mine.  Jack


----------



## PiP (Aug 5, 2013)

jack2 said:


> Hi there, Piglet (lol, cute alias)
> Thanks you for the smile.  See, sonnets don't need to be so somber as "Shall I compare thee to a summer day," etc.
> I'd be delighted to read your sonnets.  Thanks for reading mine.  Jack



No, 'tis true 

Are you going to enter this month's poetry challenge?


----------



## WechtleinUns (Aug 5, 2013)

This is really quite good. A nice spot of humor, with a pleasant touch. I'm glad I read it. keep up the good work, Jack2.


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there, Piglet :lol:,
no, I'm not too competitive in anything--except my archery, bowling, target shooting, tennis, ballroom dancing,  drinking :champagne: . . . am I done with my laundry list? Kidding aside, I'm not at all competitive.  Thanks a bunch for asking, 
Jack


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, WechtleinUns;
I'm glad you can see the humor in my sonnet. I like your humorous signature; that's what I would call "gallows humor." 
Thank you for your nice comment. Much appreciated, :|  Jack


----------



## PiP (Aug 5, 2013)

hey jack, the challenge is only a little bit of fun 

I'm trying to work out how to write a Sonnet at the moment. Looks quite challenging.

PiP


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there, PiP,
thanks for the return.  Just read your blog and I can understand your frustration with poetry.  About the different sonnet forms--all are good. To my own liking, the Shakespearean sonnet style is the one I prefer over others.  When you get yours developed, I'll be glad to look at it.  Since I wouldn't want to clutter the thread by going back and forth, feel free to contact me via PM.  Take care.  Jack


----------



## sophialucia (Aug 5, 2013)

wow this is really good! :applouse:


----------



## jack2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Sophialucia,
I'm glad this sonnet is to your liking.  Thanks again, :-| Jack


----------

